# Awesome resonator delete



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Just recieved.my resonator delete pipe and clamp. Fit as soon as weather dries up, more pics to follow once fitted.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Wow. Coincidence. I pressed the button last night. 
I can't wait!!
Do you mind me asking what diameter the pipe is?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":37hy1ydq]Wow. Coincidence. I pressed the button last night.
> I can't wait!!
> Do you mind me asking what diameter the pipe is?


74mm


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok weather is dry. Jacked the car up and went underneath, very restrictive. The pipe discs pliers I bought off EBay were shit, hardly scratched the stainless steel. Sorry I could not post the full job, but this is now a job for my local exhaust centre. Raising the car up will make it 1000% easier and they know how to cut it.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Oh, that's a shame. I was looking forward to pics and videos. 
I bet I've bought the same cutter too. Similar to the one in the 034 instructions.

Still, an exhaust place will probably blitz it in minutes. Good luck!
Keep us informed.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":ar081dae]Oh, that's a shame. I was looking forward to pics and videos.
> I bet I've bought the same cutter too. Similar to the one in the 034 instructions.
> 
> Still, an exhaust place will probably blitz it in minutes. Good luck!
> Keep us informed.


Found the correct cutter on ECP ,however, I have to buy another cutter then order a HSS replacement chain that cuts stainless steel. £44 for another pipe cutter, but £89 for the HSS replacement chain. Ordered, but will take 2 weeks. Once I have done this job then I will post pictures. I will then have a spare pipe cutter that can be loaned out saving £133....exhaust centres woul not touch it as they dont have tbe cutters required.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Crickey... sounds like the sort of luck I'd have.

Out of curiosity, where is the stainless steel? Surely the original exhaust is mild steel?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Change of plan, cancelled order for pliers in time and just bought a 10 pack of 4 inch stainless steel cutting discs and an angle grinder. All for £37, saved £100 and will work beautifully. Shame we are on lockdown as we have one in work...


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Do you have the access for them?
I'm thinking over the top of the exhaust specifically. In that transmission tunnel.


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

I put a post up a week ago asking about deleting both resonators.
It would be good to hear the exhaust before and after the work to compare the difference, any chance of that??

Thanks Russell


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hugo rugged said:


> I put a post up a week ago asking about deleting both resonators.
> It would be good to hear the exhaust before and after the work to compare the difference, any chance of that??
> 
> Thanks Russell


I'll post next week with sound


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2lutnrwe]Do you have the access for them?
> I'm thinking over the top of the exhaust specifically. In that transmission tunnel.


The transmission tunnel is cover and above it. Exhaust is 72mm and the disc cutter is 100mm. Let's see how it goes. It may catch the heatshield but that's a quick fix.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Yes. 100mm diameter. 50mm radius, then taking away the fixing point. 
I'm trying to think of a way to do it. Easily too. Can you get reciprocal saws with metal blades - or a jigsaw with a longer blade to cope with the 75mm tube?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3kty6988]Yes. 100mm diameter. 50mm radius, then taking away the fixing point.
> I'm trying to think of a way to do it. Easily too. Can you get reciprocal saws with metal blades - or a jigsaw with a longer blade to cope with the 75mm tube?


I split the exhaust when under it at first joint, it looks like if I disconnect 2 hangers I will be able to drop the exhaust down at an angle so I can get the angle grinder all the way around. I wont cut anything until I have tested the access with the angle grinder. Keep watching this space, I will have the tools Monday afternoon and weather dependant we will see if I start it.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

That sounds like a plan. The only thing I'd add to that is to mark it well before splitting the joints. 
I guess you've probably thought of that.

Where did you get the delete from? Did it take long to arrive?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2is0e26g]That sounds like a plan. The only thing I'd add to that is to mark it well before splitting the joints.
> I guess you've probably thought of that.
> 
> Where did you get the delete from? Did it take long to arrive?


Marking it can be done more accurately after its been split and dropped. Watch this space.. 

Awesome GTI, ordered 30th March and it arrived 29 April. They are made to order I believe and the world wide lockdown effected the time. Probably quicker now.

Call sales on 0161 776 0777 for an up to date delivery time estimate.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm really happy with the new sound this Resx delete had made to my TTS.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Noticed you're in Kiddy.

I used a place in Aldridge to do mine, cheap as chips, took them about half hr to chop both out and make a pipe to rejoin.

Well worth doing and sounds as good as any aftermarket exhaust


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Car up, split exhaust clamp, undid first hanger bolt, levered off second hanger from rubber, removed small brace under exhaust. As you can see I now have access to cut exhaust all the way around with the angle grinder I get on monday. Easy to drop exhaust down, happy chappie now.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

That's great stuff. 
It's a shame you're not a bit closer. I've got all the stuff in my garage. 
I hope it all goes well dude [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

merlin c said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, Take it easy, measure twice cut once. :lol: Remember the sump bolts on your MK1.  [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


Hi Steve, Take it easy, measure twice cut once. :lol: Remember the sump bolts on your MK1.  [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy. [/

Thetes is a lot of room for a mistake as there are 2 100mm clamps either end that are sealed 360 degrees.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Hope all is well with you & yours. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] All's well in here Pembroke.
Hoggy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Steve, Hope all is well with you & yours. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] All's well in here Pembroke.
> Hoggy.


Hi H, been busy decorating, gardening and now doing resonator delete on car... to avoid more decorating. Feeling great with mini home gym and regular 22Km bike rides. Even being furlough my bank balance is looking good as there is little to spend it on. Thinking of having the baby remapped to 360 bhp by the same guy that did my MK2 TT, under £300 and he is very good and local.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Major update, taking the whole back part of the exhaust off I found was so easy after investigation. You have already seen how I separated the 2 halves, and to take the back half off 100% is just 3 bolts on the hangers that are easy to get to and the 2 electrical plugs to the exhaust valves, again easy to get to. This will make cutting it easy as hell and 100% accurate.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Looks like you've been busy!
Well done for that chap. Sometimes it takes a bit of lateral thinking. 
Won't be long now by the look of it.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1e2xwupg]Looks like you've been busy!
> Well done for that chap. Sometimes it takes a bit of lateral thinking.
> Won't be long now by the look of it.


Thanks, Get grinder tomorrow so should only be about an hours work to do it and reinstall.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Finished!! A little louder but nothing major on the driveway, however, in dynamic on the road she is a lot louder when giving her a boot, well impressed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Success [smiley=dude.gif] Tidy looking clamp.
Hoggy.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Nice job chap!
I think when I've done this I might look into losing the first resonator too.

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice job.

Any drone? It's the only thing putting me off as I use the car on the motorway probably 70% of the time.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

DPG said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Any drone? It's the only thing putting me off as I use the car on the motorway probably 70% of the time.


Was not listening for that, I'll let you know. What mode do you drive it in on motorway, efficiency?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Cheers. That or auto.


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Great job
So in dynamic there is a real difference?? And the dsg fart sounds better as well?
Russell


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

DPG said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Any drone? It's the only thing putting me off as I use the car on the motorway probably 70% of the time.


Took for a short motorway drive, in auto or efficiency mode the drone seems pretty much the same, however, in dynamic it does drone more when booting it, but cruising I did not notice much difference but its there.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hugo rugged said:


> Great job
> So in dynamic there is a real difference?? And the dsg fart sounds better as well?
> Russell


 There is a real very noticeable difference before and after in dynamic mode, she does not pop more when revved but if remapped this will increase, I will post in a month or 2 before and after remap pop! My TTS is manual, not dsg.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Hmmmm. Mine has come today. Has been with DHL since Thursday evening, probably because of VE Day.

It looks very different to yours... mine on the bottom for new viewers.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":8j86okne]Hmmmm. Mine has come today. Has been with DHL since Thursday evening, probably because of VE Day.
> 
> It looks very different to yours... mine on the bottom for new viewers.


Is it from Awesome??


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

It was from 034 Motorsports in California. 
Looks like they've sent a S3/Golf R by mistake. I've emailed them. 
Packaging was correct...








So gutted...


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":y0xmewmb]It was from 034 Motorsports in California.
> Looks like they've sent a S3/Golf R by mistake. I've emailed them.
> Packaging was correct...
> 
> So gutted...


I recognise the 34 number, its lasered into mine. Thats the company awesome buy from I believe.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

It probably is the golf r / s3 one as that is quite different.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

So Merlin? How you getting on with the Res Delete?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1hpc019k]So Merlin? How you getting on with the Res Delete?


its great. I love the deeper tone, defo louder.  great cheapish exhaust upgrade.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

His will be different to yours as the manual has a different exhaust system as it doesn't go round the Quattro system


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Gh0sty said:


> His will be different to yours as the manual has a different exhaust system as it doesn't go round the Quattro system


 Sorry dude, who's?

I've got mine on too now. Loving it. This is exactly how it should have been all along. 
The DSG crack is now a gun fire! [smiley=rifle.gif] 
It sounds burbly but not excessively loud. I've the Roadster so I get to hear more!
I've got a pipe for the first resonator too now. I'm not in a major rush for this as I'm happy. I'll do it - just to see how loud it goes, but it might not stay.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gh0sty said:


> His will be different to yours as the manual has a different exhaust system as it doesn't go round the Quattro system


 The TTS has either Quattro manual or Quottro dsg. mine has manual Quattro, an option.


----------



## Froomer (Jul 28, 2020)

-:[KM said:


> :-":921rqp16]
> 
> 
> Gh0sty said:
> ...


Did you remove the other res? If so, was it a lot louder?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Yes. Got rid of the first resonator too. 
I promised myself that if I can get through summer, and it didn't annoy me, it would stay. It's staying..!
The front pipe took longer to get the car onto ramps than it did to swap the pipe. 
In my opinion, this is how the car should have sounded. I always drive in Dynamic/S and if I want motorway quiet I flip it to Efficiency. Love it.


----------

